# long delay on channel change on my 211



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

recently while changing my channels on my vip 211, there is a long delay before the new channel comes up! sometimes 10 or more seconds. I have tried a warm, and cold re-boot and nothing seems to help. Any suggestions? thanks in advance for your help with this annoying situation.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Same thing with me, but the problem seemed to correct itself. Sorry not much help.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

This issue is interesting, surfdude85, and I'd love to assist you with it! Press Menu on the remote control twice to pull up the System Info screen. On that screen, verify that the software version of the receiver is L5.62. When you unplug the receiver's power cord from the wall, make sure you do it for at least 15 seconds. What you'll also want to do is run a check switch on the receiver. If that doesn't work, you may need a new receiver.

Let me know how that goes and I'll look forward to hearing from you!

Hope that helps!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

MikeL DISH said:


> This issue is interesting, surfdude85, and I'd love to assist you with it! Press Menu on the remote control twice to pull up the System Info screen. On that screen, verify that the software version of the receiver is L5.62. When you unplug the receiver's power cord from the wall, make sure you do it for at least 15 seconds. What you'll also want to do is run a check switch on the receiver. If that doesn't work, you may need a new receiver.
> 
> Let me know how that goes and I'll look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Hope that helps!


MikeL:
Please elaborate " running a check switch"
I also have problem with my guide. [ on a 222k]

thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Check Switch - Menu 6 - 1 - 1 - up arrow - select.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Jim.


----------

